# Anyone repurposed gas grill burners and controlls for a smoker?



## radio (Jan 28, 2018)

I have an older, and quite heavy New Braunfels Bandera vertical smoker with offset firebox I have toyed with the idea of converting to propane.  Anyone scavenged parts from a grill to do the mods?  Also thought a Turkey fryer burner might work well.
I'm wondering if the burner would work well in the firebox, or be better off blocking it and installing the burner in the bottom of the cooking chamber


----------



## coyotegetter (Feb 17, 2018)

radio said:


> I have an older, and quite heavy New Braunfels Bandera vertical smoker with offset firebox I have toyed with the idea of converting to propane.  Anyone scavenged parts from a grill to do the mods?  Also thought a Turkey fryer burner might work well.
> I'm wondering if the burner would work well in the firebox, or be better off blocking it and installing the burner in the bottom of the cooking chamber


I used the guts from a lp oven. I got it from our town recycle center. Has everything i needed


----------



## radio (Feb 18, 2018)

coyotegetter said:


> I used the guts from a lp oven. I got it from our town recycle center. Has everything i needed


Thanks.  I was afraid those burners might crank out too much heat for lower cook like sausage.  The oven controls might be easier to adjust and maintain temps with than just a regular valve.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2018)

A side burner from a BBQ is a great size for a small smoker...  It will control the heat so you will be able to cold smoke..
A regular valve is easy to control temps...   Just like the knob on your gas stove burners....


----------



## radio (Feb 18, 2018)

daveomak said:


> A side burner from a BBQ is a great size for a small smoker...  It will control the heat so you will be able to cold smoke..


Great suggestion!  If modifying an offset vertical like my Bandera, would you situate the burner in the firebox, or fabricate a grease shield and mount in the cooking chamber?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2018)

If that's your Bandera, it would depend on the ambient temp..  AND adequate air flow to the burner, to prevent flame-out...  Generally speaking, cold and cooler smoking the meat does not drip any fat...  only when you get above 140 ish will fat drip...


----------



## radio (Feb 18, 2018)

daveomak said:


> If that's your Bandera, it would depend on the ambient temp..  AND adequate air flow to the burner, to prevent flame-out...  Generally speaking, cold and cooler smoking the meat does not drip any fat...  only when you get above 140 ish will fat drip...


Like mine, only mine is older and thicker than later ones.  I have beef logs smoking in mine at this moment chugging along at about 190°.  So far I have not cold smoked anything, and doubt that I do.  This would be a general purpose smoker for sausage, ribs, brisket and butts.  It takes a good bit of baby setting and I would like to not have to feed it every hour or so.  That is why I bought the pellet grill, but I'm not overly impressed with it and will never do the beef logs in it again!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2018)

Once you cold smoke cheese or bacon and maybe smoke kielbasa, you will want the ability to lower the smoker temp...


----------



## coyotegetter (Feb 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Once you cold smoke cheese or bacon and maybe smoke kielbasa, you will want the ability to lower the smoker temp...





radio said:


> Thanks.  I was afraid those burners might crank out too much heat for lower cook like sausage.  The oven controls might be easier to adjust and maintain temps with than just a regular valve.


You have to find one with a thermostat that goes down to 140. I have this set up in a 4x4 by 7 tall smokehouse. I also have a smoke generator poked through the side. it works great


----------



## coyotegetter (Feb 22, 2018)

Summer sausage is why i built it and it works great. I have also made ribs and butts too. Heat is consistent. I will try to get pics if any one is interested.


----------



## radio (Feb 23, 2018)

coyotegetter said:


> Summer sausage is why i built it and it works great. I have also made ribs and butts too. Heat is consistent. I will try to get pics if any one is interested.



Please post 'em up.  

I have contemplated getting a gas smoker, but they are so stinking thin they loose heat badly and I think would have some significant temp swings.  I really like my old Bandera and think a gas mod would make it a great smoker that didn't need fed every hour


----------



## coyotegetter (Feb 27, 2018)

radio said:


> Please post 'em up.
> 
> I have contemplated getting a gas smoker, but they are so stinking thin they loose heat badly and I think would have some significant temp swings.  I really like my old Bandera and think a gas mod would make it a great smoker that didn't need fed every hour





coyotegetter said:


> Summer sausage is why i built it and it works great. I have also made ribs and butts too. Heat is consistent. I will try to get pics if any one is interested.


----------

